# [CLOSED] SAHARA: stormy sky wall & wildflower meadow & tropical rug !



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

*sahara is in pachira  today*
*with an exemplar roundup of goods!*

sm rug: simple small avocado mat
md rug: tropical rug
lg rug: peach check rug
wallpaper: stormy-sky wall
flooring: wildflower meadow

*ENTRY FEE:* ANY yellow/orange bush starts, items/DIY from my wishlist, star fragments OR 1 NMT

please comment below if you're interested and i will send the dodo code in batches of three, liking your post as i do.
sahara is trapped by the airport and there are seats for waiting, but please make your transactions as fast as possible so we can get to everyone, and then leave via the airport !
thanks & happy shopping 

*****PLEASE NOTE*****
*sahara gives different TICKET PURCHASE items to every person. if you use tickets to purchase,*
*you will get something different and random! *

*
CLOSED! THANKS EVERYONE*​


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 23, 2020)

hello, i'd love to come! i can give you 5 orange and 5 yellow tea olive starts?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a NMT may I please come?


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes please I can bring some mums


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

first three dodos are flying!


----------



## michelleweird (Apr 23, 2020)

I have green honeycomb wallpaper, yellow hibiscus, and I can order the utility pole if you want that later!
I also have jungle flooring if you want to trade something for it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

I can also make tea tables lol


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 23, 2020)

hello! may i come in exchange for the crop circle flooring on your wishlist!


----------



## Altyran (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a floating-brown biotope planter! Would you want to keep it or catalog it?


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

michelleweird said:


> I have green honeycomb wallpaper, yellow hibiscus, and I can order the utility pole if you want that later!
> I also have jungle flooring if you want to trade something for it!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> ...



i'd love them all haha. what are you looking for in additional exchange?


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 23, 2020)

I got a kisses wall for the ticket so it must be random! Thank you for hosting


----------



## daisyy (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! I’m interested in coming over and can bring 10 each of orange/yellow tea olive shrub starts!


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

Summ3rain said:


> I got a kisses wall for the ticket so it must be random! Thank you for hosting



oof! it must. sorry i didn't know but hope you enjoy still! <3 thanks for coming


----------



## michelleweird (Apr 23, 2020)

dino said:


> i'd love them all haha. what are you looking for in additional exchange?


Oh man I dunno! I don't have a wishlist but I know I'm looking for 
gravestone things
white and black bench from nook miles
pink and blue bench from nook miles
the duck figurine 
red and black teacup ride

anything gothy looking (besides the mirror I have that)
anything cutesy looking
haha Idk I'm pretty open!


----------



## D i a (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come, I'll bring the climbing wall and the green espresso maker!


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

next dodos are flying!


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey! I just so happen to have the Breaker on your wishlist - might I join in a few?


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

keeping this open for another 30min to 1 hour, probably and then sahara and i will close up!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come? Yellow hibiscus x3


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Could i come over please? I can bring some yellow mums


----------



## frogjail (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd like to stop by -- i can bring some yellow mums as well!!


----------



## tonie97 (Apr 23, 2020)

hiya! I have yellow hibiscus


----------



## Chibin (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 23, 2020)

would love to come! I can bring 1 NMT c:


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

10 min warning! me and sahara will close up shop in 10!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come and can bring some orange olive starts!


----------



## Ginko_ (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! I would love to stop by! I can give 1 NMT


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Could i come back one more time?? I used the 5 sahara ticket for mystery flooring and she gave me crosswalk floor, not the meadow T__T


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

Arabelle said:


> Could i come back one more time?? I used the 5 sahara ticket for mystery flooring and she gave me crosswalk floor, not the meadow T__T


ah yeah, i tried to warn in the op - all ticket purchases are randomized. feel free to come back: same dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

closing up shop! thanks everyone and enjoy your new decor


----------

